# My Grandfather



## Steel Tiger (Jul 11, 2007)

Late last night I received a call from my mother to tell me that my grandfather, her father, had passed away.  He had been struggling with emphysema for years now.  From what I understand it was a peaceful passing.

He was my own personal Zen master having seen the majority of the twentieth century and worked inwhat would be considered mundane occupations by many.  A lone timbercutter, a truck driver, a foreman in a battery manufacturing plant.  Nothing special, but through it all he maintained a good humour and a love of raising canaries.  It seemed he had found his way and his life was as it should be.  Nothing more, nothing less.

I will miss his near encyclopaedic knowledge of cricket and his very candid opinions of the current crop of international players.  I have sat for hours listening to him tell stories of his playing days and his first hand accounts of watching our greats play.  It was his game and he loved it.

They say that rugby is the game they play in heaven, but I think they might roll the arm over a fews times for my pop.


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Jul 11, 2007)

Angels sing him to his rest.


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 11, 2007)

:asian::asian:


----------



## MJS (Jul 11, 2007)

.


----------



## Ceicei (Jul 11, 2007)

. :asian:


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 11, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## donna (Jul 11, 2007)

Sorry to hear of your Grandfathers passing. My thoughts and love to You and your Family. I hope your wonderful memories of him help you through this difficult time.


----------



## bydand (Jul 11, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## Sukerkin (Jul 11, 2007)

As emotive a passing trbute or eulogy that any man could wish for - I share a tear for a man I never knew. 

For, without his life, I would not have come to know a man whose opinion I respect {because you would never have been my friend :rei:}.

As always, the cliche remains - we never die whilst those who loved us or knew us still remember us.


----------



## arnisador (Jul 11, 2007)

.


----------



## grydth (Jul 11, 2007)

My sincere condolences.... I have long felt that fine people like him in our families not only show us who we are, but who we must be. 

He lives on in you.


----------



## shesulsa (Jul 11, 2007)

.


----------



## Kacey (Jul 11, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## Carol (Jul 11, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## crushing (Jul 11, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## exile (Jul 11, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## LawDog (Jul 11, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## Catalyst (Jul 12, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## Ping898 (Jul 12, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## CoryKS (Jul 12, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jul 12, 2007)

.


----------



## HKphooey (Jul 12, 2007)

My prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## IcemanSK (Jul 14, 2007)

my deepest sympathy.


----------



## Steel Tiger (Jul 18, 2007)

Thank you for your thoughts and prayers.  

The funeral was on the 18th and it was good to see so many people there.  He was a popular and respected man.


----------



## qi-tah (Jul 19, 2007)

That was a beautiful eulogy ST... may we all be so remembered once our time is done. My most sincere condolences on yr granddad's passing. :asian:


----------

